# Looking for crew list 'Fort Babine' WW2 Casualty



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am presently assisting a friend to trace the loss of his grandfather who was a crew member on the 'Fort Babine' (Ben Line Mangers). The ship was sunk off the coast of Portugal on 13.September.1943 when under tow of tugs 'Schelde' and 'Prosperous'. I have traced she had a crew of 15 and 8 gunners however I have been unable to locate a crew/casualty list. Can anyone help please?

Thank you

Fergus 62


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Three listed here:

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?116214


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The last Crew Agreement for FORT BABINE is held at Kew in piece BT 381/2630 Best viewed by visit to Kew or via researcher as expensive to obtain online.

Your friend's grandfather may have records in the Fifth Register of Seamen also held at Kew.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

FORT BABINE had been hit by an aerial torpedo in February 1943 killing 6 of her crew. She was towed to Oran for discharge of cargo and repairs and towed onward to Gibraltar for more repairs.
On 13 September 1943, she came under air attack again at 41.31N 14.39W hit by two bombs which killed the seven man DEMS gun crew. Ship abandoned.
There is a survivor’s report held at Kew in piece ADM 199/2144 Page 67 

Total casualties for both attacks was 13 – all listed below.

John Webster -2nd Engineer - 6.2.1943
Donald Bremner – Donkeyman/Greaser – 6.2.1943
John P Davenport – Fireman/Trimmer – 6.2.1943
Frederick A Waite – Fireman/Trimmer – 6.2.1943
John O’ Sullivan – Fireman/Trimmer – 6.2.1943
George Baxter – Deckhand – DEMS - 6.2.1943
-----------------------------------------------------------
Edward H Campbell – Deckhand – DEMS – 13.9.1943
Henry Diggins – Deckhand – DEMS – 13.9.1943
Richard Horrocks – Deckhand – DEMS – 13.9.1943
Kenneth Kirby – Deckhand – DEMS – 13.9.1943
Ernest Eastwood – Deckhand – DEMS -13.9.1943
Walter Dyson – Deckhand – DEMS – 13.9.1943
Joseph Jarvis – Deckhand – DEMS – 13.9.1943 


Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello
Attached survivors report as outlined by Hugh.

regards
Roger


----------



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

Gentlemen All
I am deeply indebted to each of you for the information you have passed, I will pass it on and know it will be appreciated. One last request - does anyone know where I could obtain a picture of the ship? I have found one on line but not great, taken from port quarter.
Again - thank you, I was confident someone in SN could help - and they did !

Regards
Fergus62


----------



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

FAO Rodger Griffiths - Thanks for the extract you posted, do you have access to the next pages detailing voyage after ship departed Gibraltar as it was the that she was sunk off Portugal and we think the crew member Donald Bremner was lost. Any further info in that time frame would be wonderful.

Thank you

Fergus 62


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Fergus see my #4 Donald Bremner was lost 6.2.1943 - the dates that the Survivor's Report by Roger refers. There is no report for the last voyage.
Donald Bremner from Nairn reported to the MNRP in 1942 having previously served in Coasting. His WW2 medal file is held at Kew and can be downloaded for £3.50 - http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D4277094

Photo - FORT BABINE - http://nvma.ca/north-vancouvers-wartime-shipbuilding-fort-babine/


Regards
Hugh


----------



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hugh and Rodger
Unbelievable !! Thank you so much. I will see my friend next week and can't wait to see his reaction. You have both gone to so much trouble and it is much appreciated, a true reflection of the Maritime Family. I'll let you know how things go.
Best Regards

Ronnie McClune aka Fergus 62


----------



## Bri4nr (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for all this information. My great uncle was Henry Diggins who was killed on board. I never expected to find out so much detail about what happened to him, my family certainly never knew. Much appreciated.


----------



## Russell Eastwood (9 mo ago)

Fergus 62 said:


> I am presently assisting a friend to trace the loss of his grandfather who was a crew member on the 'Fort Babine' (Ben Line Mangers). The ship was sunk off the coast of Portugal on 13.September.1943 when under tow of tugs 'Schelde' and 'Prosperous'. I have traced she had a crew of 15 and 8 gunners however I have been unable to locate a crew/casualty list. Can anyone help please?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Fergus 62


My dad's half brother, Ernest Eastwood was a deckhand on the ship


----------

